# Rush Limbaugh just...



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

...talked about cigars on his show 
Mentioned Opux X and Cubans 
Talked about how Cubans never overproduced until Commies. Also mentioned they're getting better now because demand is coming down. Basically your typical commie bashing fest by King Rush!

That's a first  It just made my day


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Limbaugh is a bafoon if you ask me... 
He is the moron who said that you are not supposed to top punch a chisel.... Litto made the shape and meant for it to be cut like that; _and Limbaugh argues with the maker???_


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Rush is the man:whoo:Ill have to see if I can find a transcript of this...


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

_"The ocean will take care of this on its own if it was left alone and left out there. It's natural. It's as natural as the ocean water is." --Rush Limbaugh, on the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico, May 3, 2010_

Yes, pure genius.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Limbaugh is a bafoon if you ask me...
> He is the moron who said that you are not supposed to top punch a chisel.... Litto made the shape and meant for it to be cut like that; _and Limbaugh argues with the maker???_





LosingSleep said:


> _"The ocean will take care of this on its own if it was left alone and left out there. It's natural. It's as natural as the ocean water is." --Rush Limbaugh, on the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico, May 3, 2010_
> 
> Yes, pure genius.


The man is a hypocrite for sure! A fool i am not to sure about. :hmm:How many pill popping junkies do you know who can make that kinda money.:moony:


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The man is a hypocrite for sure! A fool i am not to sure about. :hmm:How many pill popping junkies do you know who can make that kinda money.:moony:


But but but Rush said pill popping junkies should be in jail??? And why would he mention Cubans, aren't those illegal??? I'm confused.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

30+ million (i've read as many as 50m) people listen to him weekly. That's more than any of the top network news stations. He must be saying stuff people want to hear.

Just saying...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's a bit of irony that most already knew,,,when he was busy taking Oxycontin and then said he didn't..when he was caught it then was somehow his housekeeper who he employed to take the "fall" for his behavior. The real truth is he "doctor shopped" to get multiple scripts written for this medication among others and then turned around to "blame" everybody for his addiction. The reality again is he bragged about how easy it was so score these drugs as well as viagra and any other medication he wanted. He would remark and laugh about it among "golf buddies" but when the camera was ON he became a victim of circumstances. Rush feeds his own GINORMOUS ego...trust me there was no room in the golf cart between his EGO and his golf clubs. The only thing that has changed from the time he got caught until now is how he grips his clubs...he tends to grip the club too tight and that is what causes his duck hook. Sorry Rush, the cat's out of the bag.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> 30+ million (i've read as many as 50m) people listen to him weekly. That's more than any of the top network news stations. He must be saying stuff people want to hear.
> 
> Just saying...


For some reason, hate sells.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> But but but Rush said pill popping junkies should be in jail??? And why would he mention Cubans, aren't those illegal??? I'm confused.


Because he is a* HYPOCRITE!
He pretends to be a right wing conservative but acts like a left wing liberal! I respect all peoples political affiliations / beliefs as it is their right! But Hypocrites i have no use for!:laser:
*


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I heard it. His point was quality went down when the government took it over. The attention that goes into producing cigars went out the window when the state decided they knew better than the people who produced quality for so many years. I've only recently smoked cc's so I can't comment about that for lack of experience. I only know the ones I've had taste so far are fantastic.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Admins, I'm sorry 

anyways, it was fun listening to Rush talk about cubans.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Who? Honestly never heard of this person.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard his show today, and he was spot on regarding
cuban cigar. I can tell you that the limited time I spent with him a cpl yrs ago was a riot. He was down to earth and genuine. The stuff he does behind the scene for our troops would awe you. He, like all of us aren't perfect,
but he is a patriot....Now I will duck !


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

LosingSleep said:


> _"The ocean will take care of this on its own if it was left alone and left out there. It's natural. It's as natural as the ocean water is." --Rush Limbaugh, on the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico, May 3, 2010_
> 
> Yes, pure genius.


Notice the date.
That was when the flow was estimated at 1000 barrels a day. 
More than that seeps *naturally* into the gulf every day.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

zeavran1 said:


> I heard it. His point was quality went down when the government took it over. The attention that goes into producing cigars went out the window when the state decided they knew better than the people who produced quality for so many years. I've only recently smoked cc's so I can't comment about that for lack of experience. I only know the ones I've had taste so far are fantastic.


They're now importing coffee and sugar;
products they used to export.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hermit said:


> They're now importing coffee and sugar;
> products they used to export.


Is this because the ground where those crops once grew is now devoted to tobacco, or some other reason?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

gjcab09 said:


> Is this because the ground where those crops once grew is now devoted to tobacco, or some other reason?


No. 
They have cut back on tobacco production.
Mismanagement under Communism.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Is this because the ground where those crops once grew is now devoted to tobacco, or some other reason?


For years, Cuba's agriculture has been in decline, largely due to corruption and governments labor force. . In fact the government is allowing "private " farmers to farm on government land. The government is slated to lay off 500,000 workers over the next year and it was recommended that they start their own business. They went as far as to suggest businesses ,,,,that included taxi drivers,
and retail markets. I will try and find press release this weekend...It was good reading


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe C.C's will become extinct! I would rather play Russian Roulette than smoke Non Cubans. Oh please tell me its not so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Lets make sure we are addressing what he said today specifically and keep away from politics. As we all know, QC in Cuba can be a little lacking at times. Is demand really coming down though?


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Lets make sure we are addressing what he said today specifically and keep away from politics. As we all know, QC in Cuba can be a little lacking at times. Is demand really coming down though?


The economy is pretty harsh right now, all over the world. I wouldn't be surprised if demand is down to some extent.

That's pure conjecture though.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

True, but that is usually when people rely on the vices, in theory.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Given the consistency issues with Cuban cigars over the last decade or so, there could be some truth to what he said. Lower demand could also explain the drop in prices.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GentlemanJester said:


> The economy is pretty harsh right now, all over the world. I wouldn't be surprised if demand is down to some extent.
> 
> That's pure conjecture though.


Cuban tobacco sales have been dropping for past couple of years due to the global recession amongst other things.

Cuba slashes tobacco acreage amid flagging demand | Reuters

Rush has not come along with any great news flash. If you click the link you will see the story is a year or so old. So they planted less tobacco and allocated land for other things.
The factories haven't been running at full capacity either. Which is great who needs cigars like the ones from the boom years. I have been enjoying top notch Cubans for the past 7-8 years. gone are plugs wrappers that don't burn sticks so hard you could pitch a tent with them. New releases like the Grand Reserva Be-Hike many El's Re's. Things we never had in this abundance a decade ago. Change that has occurred is all right by me!:woohoo::brick::rant:


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Ever note how much RL sounds like Hitler during the 30's speaking about the Jews being the entire problem, when he talks about the Democrats. And this comes from a Rep. (me) Got news for RL, it's BOTH the D and R's fault that we're in this mess! IMHO


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

CraigJS said:


> Ever note how much RL sounds like Hitler during the 30's speaking about the Jews being the entire problem, when he talks about the Democrats. And this comes from a Rep. (me) Got news for RL, it's BOTH the D and R's fault that we're in this mess! IMHO


Do you mean like Keith Olbermann talks about the R's?


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

YUP!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hard to believe they're partisan.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Hate, Sex, Violence, Contraversay (SP brain fart) sells. Too bad TRUTH and HONESTY are so lowly thought of..


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I heard his show today, and he was spot on regarding
> cuban cigar. I can tell you that the limited time I spent with him a cpl yrs ago was a riot. He was down to earth and genuine. The stuff he does behind the scene for our troops would awe you. He, like all of us aren't perfect,
> but he is a patriot....Now I will duck !


I don't want to jump in the political discussion here, as there are clearly some folks who don't agree, but whatever you say about him, the dude is a genius. Worked his way up from nothing to a $50 million a year contract. That's America. And he likes cigars. So there's that.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Hate, Sex, Violence, Contraversay (SP brain fart) sells. Too bad TRUTH and HONESTY are so lowly thought of..


Yeah, especially among politicians....from both sides of the aisle.

Having said that, the jackass side of the aisle are usually the clowns who want to infringe on your personal liberties, such as smoking, eating what you want, and living your life as you choose.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Speaking of a which


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's my two cents. I hate this thread. If we want to talk about the production and quality of Cuban cigars perfect. The rest is divisive and should be discussed elsewhere.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Here's my two cents. I hate this thread. If we want to talk about the production and quality of Cuban cigars perfect. The rest is divisive and should be discussed elsewhere.


+1 you guys know turning this into a merry go round about politics is a no no.:director:oke:eace:


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Very true brothers, sorry..


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ...you guys know turning this into a merry go round about politics is a no no...


Correct. Rush is the topic of this thread and a public figure - fair game for stated opinions of him from either side, done in a civil manner.

This thread, and this forum are not to be used to make political statements criticisms, etc.. This is not a suggestion.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Here's my two cents. I hate this thread. If we want to talk about the production and quality of Cuban cigars perfect. The rest is divisive and should be discussed elsewhere.


+2

I've always felt that Puff is at its best when we talk about cigars. Plenty of other places on the internets for political talk.

.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Right you are. Sorry fellers.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought Rush gave up cigars. I haven't heard him in a while, but he used to say "...in my formerly nicotine stained fingers..." Maybe he took it back up. Pairing his Cubans with an oxycontin! hahahahahaha


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> I thought Rush gave up cigars. I haven't heard him in a while, but he used to say "...in my formerly nicotine stained fingers..." Maybe he took it back up. Pairing his Cubans with an oxycontin! hahahahahaha


I think when he said this he mean that he just got done smoking a stogie...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

"...in my formerly nicotine stained fingers..."
He's referring to being a former cigarette smoker.
He said he has cut down on cigars, but still smokes them.
His detractors seem to be fixated with Oxy.
Many people get addicted to prescription pain killers 
to deal with chronic pain, like Rush's back pain.
He admitted his addiction, went to rehab and no longer uses.
I thought the tolerant left was all about redemption.
People like Robert Downey, Jr. get a pass and Rush get pilloried.
The President has written about his "enthusiastic" use of 
cocaine and marijuana in college, in one of his autobiographies.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I just wanna know what this dilapidated thread has to do with Cuban Cigars?:ballchain::deadhorse::rip:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hermit said:


> "...in my formerly nicotine stained fingers..."
> He's referring to being a former cigarette smoker.
> He said he has cut down on cigars, but still smokes them.
> His detractors seem to be fixated with Oxy.
> ...


*Guess I'll just say this for the last time and be done with it...I'm one of his detractors and it's not just about his oxycontin use...it's about his character and integrity where there is a total lack of. How do I know? Because I've been around him more than once and have seen who he is when there are only a few around and when the 'camera/radio mic' is on. I totally get people who are addicted to drugs/alcohol/etc. but this is about Mr. Limbaugh-The Man. It's not about his ability to generate money...it's not about if he knows everything about Cuban or non Cuban Cigars but rather how he seems to generate controversy in politics, cigars, personal life or anything else he does. He lacks character and personal integrity even though he may give to charities or make public appearances for the Troops. I'm not saying he is devoid of any positive human acts but his actions do not match his words except in those cases where it serves Mr. Limbaughs personal agenda. ( my last two cents on this guy as Id have to borrow two more cents to care...this is just one of those weak moments about him that I have personal knowledge where others are just conjecture)*


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

May be he hear something about lifting the embargo. Now he's try to lay done some grow work.:dunno:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

1029henry said:


> Yeah, especially among politicians....from both sides of the aisle.
> 
> Having said that, the jackass side of the aisle are usually the clowns who want to infringe on your personal liberties, such as smoking, eating what you want, and living your life as you choose.





1029henry said:


> Right you are. Sorry fellers.


The edit tab still works.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Shutting this one down since it seems that people can't stay on the subject of cigars and would rather discuss the man and what he is or isn't.


----------

